# Older locomotives - obsolete or can they function on DCC



## Ibis (10 mo ago)

Once again, getting back into model rr after 40 years--can I run my old locomotives on a DCC system.
Or are they obsolete--or can they or do they need to be converted?
Thanks for the help and all the understanding, patience.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

almost all locos can be upgraded to DCC, exceptions are the really small ones that don't have physical room for a decoder. one thing you might have to watch for is the driving wheel contour, otherwise you may need too stick to code 100 [in HO] to allow for this ..


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

While pretty much any can be converted, it may not be worth it. Some examples would be locomotives that run poorly of hot on DC. The old pancake motors, open frame motors etc would operate much better with motor upgrades. 
Not that you alleged otherwise but I'm just saying if things run poorly in DC, DCC isn’t going to really fix that. A coffee grinder in DC will be in DCC.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The older loco motors, as posted by OilValley, draw more
current than today's units. Even so, they can still be
upgraded with a DCC decoder. Look to see that the one
you select has a rating of 2 amps. Most do, today.
Also, be sure to isolate the motor tabs from any
electrical contact with the frame
to avoid short circuits.

Don


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I do believe converting a good running locomotive from DC to DCC can only add value to that old runner.
My take on it is if the drivetrain is not rivited together and you can get a parts breakdown of the locomotives components....








......and it runs good a varied speeds, convert it, otherwise, sell it and move on!


----------



## Ibis (10 mo ago)

wvgca said:


> almost all locos can be upgraded to DCC, exceptions are the really small ones that don't have physical room for a decoder. one thing you might have to watch for is the driving wheel contour, otherwise you may need too stick to code 100 [in HO] to allow for this ..





SF Gal said:


> I do believe converting a good running locomotive from DC to DCC can only add value to that old runner.
> My take on it is if the drivetrain is not rivited together and you can get a parts breakdown of the locomotives components....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ibis (10 mo ago)

Thank you for the info--appreciated


----------



## Ibis (10 mo ago)

Appreciate your insight--thank you for your time and info.


----------



## Ibis (10 mo ago)

wvgca said:


> almost all locos can be upgraded to DCC, exceptions are the really small ones that don't have physical room for a decoder. one thing you might have to watch for is the driving wheel contour, otherwise you may need too stick to code 100 [in HO] to allow for this ..


Thank you so much. will do


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

like this








or this


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Another thing not mentioned:
Locos like the one in *Dennis461*'s bottom photo (of which I own one as well), have deep wheel flanges which force one to have to use code 100 track..If you were to build a layout using code 83 which looks more realistic than 100, those flanges will collide with the simulated spike heads in the 83 track.. 
Then, if you do go code 100, you do not want the old brass C100 Atlas SnapTrack, as brass oxidizes a green mold which causes stall outs, in turn forcing the need to clean brass rail many more times than the newer nickel silver rail..
All in all, the amount of work and $ it'd take to convert old analog DC locos to DCC/sound is likely not worth it...
You'd be better off buying one state of the art DCC/Sound loco and code 83 track such as Atlas and Peco offer, along with cars having metal wheels and knuckle couplers...
Of course you too need a control system such as an NCE PowerCab (my choice) or a Digitrax system to run them with...


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Decoders have a maximum amperage rating. Above that they'll let out their magic smoke and refuse to do anything else. So, your host engine should operate to your satisfaction drawing less than the maximum rating for any given decoder. Personally, I'd want the motor to draw quite a bit less...remember, the loco will have resistance in the way of drawn tonnage behind it, and that will require more amperage yet. Hills? Oooh, now yer talkin' dirty!

As for the big caveat? The decoder must be completely isolated from any other inputs. It must get track voltage only, and the motor it feeds must have its brushes isolated fully from the frame. It's that darned magic smoke thing.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

*OP:*

Could you tell us WHICH older locomotives you have?

The newer stuff (1990's on) is often MUCH better.


----------



## Ibis (10 mo ago)

Not sure of what year--definitely older than 1990


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Ibis said:


> Not sure of what year--definitely older than 1990


So while it is theoretically possible to convert this old stuff to DCC, it is often more trouble than it is worth. Of the half dozen locos I had in my teens back in the '70s, only one successfully made the conversion to DCC, an old Hornby 0-4-0T Switcher.


----------



## Ibis (10 mo ago)

CTValleyRR said:


> So while it is theoretically possible to convert this old stuff to DCC, it is often more trouble than it is worth. Of the half dozen locos I had in my teens back in the '70s, only one successfully made the conversion to DCC, an old Hornby 0-4-0T Switcher.


Thank you for your advice--will consider not doing it--as it might not be worth it.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I think the consideration is if its a Locomotive you are attached to and want to run, then convert it. If just something that you got cheap and are thinking of converting it, search the internet for some one that did the conversion to see how difficult it is. I have an old Athearn PA2 in NKP livery that I like so I converted it as its relatively easy and in the process you can make all the wheels power pickups so dead frogs will not effect it. The Rossi Berkshire is a different animal in that the wheel flanges are similar to Pizza cutters and it probably will not like code 83 rail, hence its not worth it to mess with. The old Mantua Logger looks nice and its relatively easy to isolate the motor and perhaps even re-motor, so it sets there waiting on me, along an old Mantua Decapod that just plain looks terrific. The Decapod will probably be the next DCC project. In general, if it runs nice on DC and does not use more that 0.75 amps when stalled and the motor brushes and lighting can be isolated then you can convert it. Things like lights and motors connected to the chassis are red lights to look out for. Mainly if you not into re-motoring, it has to work great with DC as going to DCC will not improve its operation!


----------



## Ibis (10 mo ago)

Lemonhawk said:


> I think the consideration is if its a Locomotive you are attached to and want to run, then convert it. If just something that you got cheap and are thinking of converting it, search the internet for some one that did the conversion to see how difficult it is. I have an old Athearn PA2 in NKP livery that I like so I converted it as its relatively easy and in the process you can make all the wheels power pickups so dead frogs will not effect it. The Rossi Berkshire is a different animal in that the wheel flanges are similar to Pizza cutters and it probably will not like code 83 rail, hence its not worth it to mess with. The old Mantua Logger looks nice and its relatively easy to isolate the motor and perhaps even re-motor, so it sets there waiting on me, along an old Mantua Decapod that just plain looks terrific. The Decapod will probably be the next DCC project. In general, if it runs nice on DC and does not use more that 0.75 amps when stalled and the motor brushes and lighting can be isolated then you can convert it. Things like lights and motors connected to the chassis are red lights to look out for. Mainly if you not into re-motoring, it has to work great with DC as going to DCC will not improve its operation!


Excellent advice. i will need to run these on DC first to see how they function at this time.
thanks so much.
not reall attached to any--except one.


----------

